# Any other APS love matches out there?



## CrystalMoon (Jun 1, 2011)

In case it has sneaked past my APS family.....
I have been lustfully Stalking(with his permission) a certain APS 
member. It is official, we are a couple  this has me now
wanting everyyy single Herper out there to hook up and find lurrvvv :evil:
I noticed there is a singles group on APS, GO FORTH use said group
put your single selves out there....
How many other members out there have found love through this site?
Still blows me away, joined APS looking for a Python and some info. Got 
said info, Python(thanx Mr and Mrs Ian and Paula Davo)new family
AND to top it all off a Real Man who has rocked my world.......
Thanks APS :lol:
I "loves" this :evil:


----------



## Smithers (Jun 1, 2011)

What,...you've liked all my posts and your not interested in me...Im devistated...lol

Congrats on your newly found serendipity 

So what extra reps do you now co own


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jun 1, 2011)

most people have found stalkers on this site lol


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 1, 2011)

Smithers said:


> What,...you've liked all my posts and your not interested in me...Im devistated...lol
> 
> Congrats on your newly found serendipity
> 
> So what extra reps do you now co own


Ahhhh B some verrry big Pythons LOL
Ohhhh B I "likes"every-one..."but yours are special lol"
and we are both interested in elapids too ;-)



$NaKe PiMp said:


> most people have found stalkers on this site lol


Haaa Haa $P but there are weird type stalkers and then theres....Me LOL and I totally had permission AND stalkers rights PMSL


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jun 1, 2011)

i dunno if too many couples have hooked up on APS,considering its a sausage fest, probably good for girls though alot of single male snake keepers perhaps


----------



## Torah (Jun 1, 2011)

^ hahahaha .. Hay you cant do that , leavin us in suspence like an ad break ! Who ???? lol excuse my noisy self I wont be upset if you dont wanna tell yet


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 1, 2011)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> i dunno if too many couples have hooked up on APS,considering its a sausage fest, probably good for girls though alot of single male snake keepers perhaps


Hmmm I spose your right.... I know of 2 other couples, 1 have split and 1 are still together.... 
I will tell female friends to come looking LOL hmmmm have one best friend who is recently single
she is in Townsville.....



Torah said:


> ^ hahahaha .. Hay you cant do that , leavin us in suspence like an ad break ! Who ???? lol excuse my noisy self I wont be upset if you dont wanna tell yet


 LOL its fine.... its all over fb anyhow LOL
Joemal is my poor stalkee LOL I "likes"him a lotttt


----------



## Torah (Jun 1, 2011)

hehehe im so happy for you , like smile from ear to ear happy  . Guess I should start stalking ... Well Ill confess I did try stalking a certain APS member but I think maybe I was too out there for him L


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 1, 2011)

Torah said:


> hehehe im so happy for you , like smile from ear to ear happy  . Guess I should start stalking ... Well Ill confess I did try stalking a certain APS member but I think maybe I was too out there for him


It is important to have Stalker's permission and Stalkers rights first ROFL
Then Stalk with WILD abandon LOL 
AND you were NOT too out there for him....He was NOT out there enough for YOU!!!
Good luck and Happy Stalking


----------



## redlittlejim (Jun 1, 2011)

Torah, you wherent to out there... I'm MARRIED!!!! ;-) jokes! Miss moon congrats! I'm wondering how I lived 5years 10mins away from your man and never bumped into him or heard of his impressive collection of scrub and olives! I'm from halifax


----------



## Torah (Jun 1, 2011)

Lol hay thats a better way to look at it  
Still think hes fine but


----------



## Defective (Jun 1, 2011)

Nope no love factor..... No man brave enough to handle the rodeo ride that tos me


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 1, 2011)

redlittlejim said:


> Torah, you wherent to out there... I'm MARRIED!!!! ;-) jokes! Miss moon congrats! I'm wondering how I lived 5years 10mins away from your man and never bumped into him or heard of his impressive collection of scrub and olives! I'm from halifax


where is halifax? Mr Red... and thanks for the congrats



Lambert said:


> Nope no love factor..... No man brave enough to handle the rodeo ride that tos me


Oh never fear some-one is bound to cowboy up


----------



## Torah (Jun 1, 2011)

CrystalMoon said:


> Oh never fear some-one is bound to cowboy up


 
Hay I really love this quote ! hehehehe


----------



## redlittlejim (Jun 1, 2011)

Halifax is the tiny place u pass before getting to Lucinda!! He is Lucinda right?


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 1, 2011)

redlittlejim said:


> Halifax is the tiny place u pass before getting to Lucinda!! He is Lucinda right?


ahhh thats why I was confuzzled, no we are in the wide bay area... I was living up NTH 12 months ago, wondered why
Halifax sounded familiar


----------



## redlittlejim (Jun 2, 2011)

Hmm, I seem to have him
Confused with a different scrub and olive seller in Lucinda! My bad!


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 2, 2011)

redlittlejim said:


> Hmm, I seem to have him
> Confused with a different scrub and olive seller in Lucinda! My bad!


Ohh thats cool, was getting a tad concerned I may have been Stalking wrong Python ROFLMFAO


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jun 2, 2011)

so what is it that draws one member to another on APS?

is it you like there posts? some of there animals?


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 2, 2011)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> so what is it that draws one member to another on APS?
> 
> is it you like there posts? some of there animals?


 
The snake attracts female APS users to the males and the hide attracts the males to the females. Simple really.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 2, 2011)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> so what is it that draws one member to another on APS?
> 
> is it you like there posts? some of there animals?



For me, it was very different. I was not remotely looking for any-one(just in the last 10/12 months seperated)I was actually a guest for 24 hrs before joinging the site
decided I liked the feel of the site and joined. Joemal just happened to notice my profile, liked what he saw and invited me to be an fb buddy. We got chatting and realized we had so much in common even down to wanting to become involved with elapids. I liked his Python/s very much, but wouldnt care if he had skinks LOL
I was attracted to him though, but now actually admire him as a person too(the whole package)


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jun 2, 2011)

ohh so you got stalked first lol then you counter stalked on FB LOL,
yea ive got heaps of people off here on FB as freinds but everyone of them has always had boyfriends


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 2, 2011)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> ohh so you got stalked first lol then you counter stalked on FB LOL,
> yea ive got heaps of people off here on FB as freinds but everyone of them has always had boyfriends


perhaps the trick is to keep an eye on the introductions thread and pounce straight away  who knows you might
strike gold ;-)


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 2, 2011)

CrystalMoon said:


> For me, it was very different. I was not remotely looking for any-one(just in the last 10/12 months seperated)I was actually a guest for 24 hrs before joinging the site
> decided I liked the feel of the site and joined. Joemal just happened to notice my profile, liked what he saw and invited me to be an fb buddy. We got chatting and realized we had so much in common even down to wanting to become involved with elapids. I liked his Python/s very much, but wouldnt care if he had skinks LOL
> I was attracted to him though, but now actually admire him as a person too(the whole package)


 
I've learnt my lesson with giving members my facebook a few times now :|
here's a tip yo'll; don't call us pet names. we're not your dog! O___O


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jun 2, 2011)

vampstorso said:


> I've learnt my lesson with giving members my facebook a few times now :|
> here's a tip yo'll; don't call us pet names. we're not your dog! O___O


 

haha what sort of pet names do you get called


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 2, 2011)

ahhh so many :\

it really just sends off this "yeah, you're my prey" vibe when you don't know them


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 2, 2011)

vampstorso said:


> I've learnt my lesson with giving members my facebook a few times now :|
> here's a tip yo'll; don't call us pet names. we're not your dog! O___O


 Hmmm I am glad I took a leap of faith, although I can see where it could all go Boonty up if you got an odd
bod on your tail....


----------



## phantomreptiles (Jun 2, 2011)

*congrats crystalmoon*

Congrats Crystalmoon! I would be happy to be stalked. Every time I meet a nice guy and then he finds out my passions is pythons - he runs a mile and calls me weird!


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jun 2, 2011)

I don't even meet nice guys, I need to get out more.


----------



## phantomreptiles (Jun 2, 2011)

Huh just joined the single herpers group - there is only 77 members, given that there are thousands on this forum, either everyone is attached or no one wants to join? I am hoping for the latter....come on lets turn APS into E-Harmony, me - female, single, 30, loves pythons, night owl (nightshift worker)
you - single (no married people pretending please), love reptiles/animals, a decent person, night owl - send a Pm


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 2, 2011)

phantomreptiles said:


> Huh just joined the single herpers group - there is only 77 members, given that there are thousands on this forum, either everyone is attached or no one wants to join? I am hoping for the latter....come on lets turn APS into E-Harmony, me - female, single, 30, loves pythons, night owl (nightshift worker)
> you - single (no married people pretending please), love reptiles/animals, a decent person, night owl - send a Pm


This was my aim of the thread  I searched groups and found there was a group for singles, soooo thought a) There must be other lucky couples that found each other on here and b) If there was a bit of a lull in activity of said group, this might kick all you singles out there into putting yourselves in the playing field once again :lol: 
I have found through mine own experiences, that it is best if you can find a partner who loves your reptiles or at least tolerates them. So what better place than here to start looking for a new love interest 
Good on you Phantomreptiles for Putting yourself out there as single and looking 
Kind regards
Crystal


----------



## Recharge (Jun 2, 2011)

I've been with my lovely for two years now, started on APS chat 
love you snookems!! *ducks slap*   hahaha


----------



## Rissa (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats, hoping for a long and happy relationship for the both of you.

Relationships normally seem to happen when you are not looking or when you don't want it.

Rissa.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 2, 2011)

Recharge said:


> I've been with my lovely for two years now, started on APS chat
> love you snookems!! *ducks slap*   hahaha


Aaaaaaaw now that definately sends out warm and fuzzies :lol:
On fb there is another couple been together for 3 years that 
met on here 
this is lovely and encouraging for others


----------



## Carnelian (Jun 2, 2011)

Aww Congratulations Crystal,

That explains why you are all happy & liking everyones post, you are trying to send out the warm fuzzies to everyone, lol.


----------



## saximus (Jun 2, 2011)

Haha glad to hear you're so happy. Joemal seems suspiciously quiet in this thread though. Hope you haven't embarrassed him now .



vampstorso said:


> I've learnt my lesson with giving members my facebook a few times now :|


 Got one or two stalkers from here have we Vamp?


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 2, 2011)

saximus said:


> Haha glad to hear you're so happy. Joemal seems suspiciously quiet in this thread though. Hope you haven't embarrassed him now .


Ohhh I am sure I will probably embarrass the poor Man quite a bit(I can be a tad exhuberant) He is all quiet cause he doesnt know about this thread yet LOL
he is hard at work at the moment  Going by his fb wall I dont think he will be tooooo embarrassed LOL



Carnelian said:


> Aww Congratulations Crystal,
> 
> That explains why you are all happy & liking everyones post, you are trying to send out the warm fuzzies to everyone, lol.


Partly LOL.... But I am usually happy and I believe every-one deserves to feel some-one "likes" what they have taken the trouble to write


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 2, 2011)

CrystalMoon said:


> In case it has sneaked past my APS family.....
> I have been lustfully Stalking(with his permission) a certain APS
> member. It is official, we are a couple  this has me now
> wanting everyyy single Herper out there to hook up and find lurrvvv :evil:
> ...


 
Thats awesome crystal. Very happy for you both!


----------



## Administrator (Jun 2, 2011)

CrystalMoon said:


> How many other members out there have found love through this site?


Believe it or not we some history of matches made on our site. I just did a quick search and found a few examples:

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat-39/thanks-aps-22397/
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat-39/aps-engagement-d-27388/
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat-39/aps-marriage-d-28507/

I'm sure there's plenty more if you go digging


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 2, 2011)

Administrator said:


> Believe it or not we some history of matches made on our site. I just did a quick search and found a few examples:
> 
> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat-39/thanks-aps-22397/
> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat-39/aps-engagement-d-27388/
> ...


 

Thats really cool. just goes to show you can find love any where!!!


----------



## AshleighMarie (Jun 2, 2011)

cuuuuute!


----------



## Tinky (Jun 2, 2011)

Not yet. . . . . . . 

Anyone wanting to adopt two pythons and their domesticated keeper ?


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 2, 2011)

Tinky said:


> Not yet. . . . . . .
> 
> Anyone wanting to adopt two pythons and their domesticated keeper ?


Cum on Girls... who could resist an offer like that


----------



## AM Pythons (Jun 2, 2011)

phantomreptiles said:


> Huh just joined the single herpers group - there is only 77 members, given that there are thousands on this forum, either everyone is attached or no one wants to join? I am hoping for the latter....come on lets turn APS into E-Harmony, me - female, single, 30, loves pythons, night owl (nightshift worker)
> you - single (no married people pretending please), love reptiles/animals, a decent person, night owl - send a Pm



your inbox is full, i cant get my PM through....lol.. jokes, you will get a few PM's i bet..

didnt you start the group tinky?


----------



## Nash1990 (Jun 2, 2011)

The only girls who have talked to me here are in South Australia 

Or are in relationships

And the single herpers group seemed somewhat dominated my males lol

Frown indeed


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 2, 2011)

Nash1990 said:


> The only girls who have talked to me here are in South Australia
> 
> Or are in relationships
> 
> ...


Well lets just hope There will be oodles of girls reading this
and the group has a new influx of Hot lusty Women 
Cummm onnn Girls put yourselves in the mix(eerrr single ones LOL):lol:


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jun 2, 2011)

Most of the single guys on here are a bit to young for me.


----------



## saximus (Jun 2, 2011)

Looking at the names and faces thread there are some stunners on here too


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 2, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> Most of the single guys on here are a bit to young for me.


goo onnnn be a cougar ggrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Kyro (Jun 2, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> Most of the single guys on here are a bit to young for me.



Nothing wrong with a younger guy, as long as he's hot:lol:


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 2, 2011)

saximus said:


> Looking at the names and faces thread there are some stunners on here too


 
Yeah... Jay is "man pretty" but alas... he would be of no benefit to the lasses looking for a relationship unless it's platonic.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jun 2, 2011)

Kyro said:


> Nothing wrong with a younger guy, as long as he's hot:lol:


 Agreed but I have limits, I have a 25 year old son so it would be a little weird having a boyfriend the same age as him.


----------



## Nash1990 (Jun 2, 2011)

CrystalMoon said:


> Well lets just hope There will be oodles of girls reading this
> and the group has a new influx of Hot lusty Women
> Cummm onnn Girls put yourselves in the mix(eerrr single ones LOL):lol:



One can only hope


----------



## Kyro (Jun 2, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> Agreed but I have limits, I have a 25 year old son so it would be a little weird having a boyfriend the same age as him.


 
I'm hearing you, so over 28 then:lol:


----------



## saximus (Jun 2, 2011)

Half your age plus seven. That's the rule


----------



## Kyro (Jun 2, 2011)

lol Dan, sounds like a good rule to me


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jun 2, 2011)

saximus said:


> Half your age plus seven. That's the rule


Thats a good rule, I could live with that, so that would be 30


----------



## killimike (Jun 2, 2011)

Red-Ink said:


> Yeah... Jay is "man pretty" but alas... he would be of no benefit to the lasses looking for a relationship unless it's plutonic.


 
Hehe, plutonic  You just mean that he's taken already, right?


----------



## saximus (Jun 2, 2011)

I think you mean platonic Red. Unless you mean he comes from a type of rock .
It's been said before, it's a good thing he bats for the other side, it gives the rest of a better chance


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 2, 2011)

I have an Ex, he is in the wide bay area. He is over 6ft tall slim to medium build, very sensitive, only slightly damaged, very quiet, doesnt drink often or do drugs, he is into fishing and camping, He does get a little sulky and Whiney just ignore it or feed him and he is fine. He is not into reptiles though, but is comming around since seeing Whisper. Ohh he has fairish hair and brown eyes..... He does have issues but who doesnt?
I have a best friend who is recently seperated she is early 30's is willing to learn about reptiles etc, she is pretty and intelligent Brown hair and Big beautiful Brown eyes. She would be ideal if you were willing to take things slow etc(cause of recent split)she is living in Townsville NTH QLD at the moment.

I couldnt match them together as it would be plain weirdddd LOL ..... eeerrrrrrrrrr but then againnnnn...........


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 2, 2011)

CrystalMoon said:


> I have an Ex, he is in the wide bay area. He is over 6ft tall slim to medium build, very sensitive, only slightly damaged, very quiet, doesnt drink often or do drugs, he is into fishing and camping, He does get a little sulky and Whiney just ignore it or feed him and he is fine. He is not into reptiles though, but is comming around since seeing Whisper. Ohh he has fairish hair and brown eyes..... He does have issues but who doesnt?
> I have a best friend who is recently seperated she is early 30's is willing to learn about reptiles etc, she is pretty and intelligent Brown hair and Big beautiful Brown eyes. She would be ideal if you were willing to take things slow etc(cause of recent split)she is living in Townsville NTH QLD at the moment.




I bid one dollar Bob....


----------



## AM Pythons (Jun 2, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> Agreed but I have limits, I have a 25 year old son so it would be a little weird having a boyfriend the same age as him.



my mums bf is 12 months younger than me.. still find it hard to even look at him...


----------



## saximus (Jun 2, 2011)

AM Pythons said:


> my mums bf is 12 months younger than me.. still find it hard to even look at him...


 Wow


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jun 2, 2011)

AM Pythons said:


> my mums bf is 12 months younger than me.. still find it hard to even look at him...


See, that just freaks me out, I have had that opportunity but it is way too weird


----------



## AM Pythons (Jun 2, 2011)

saximus said:


> Half your age plus seven. That's the rule



so i should be looking at 27yo then, so the 22yo's i date only want me for my body... i feel dirty & used now...lol..


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 2, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> See, that just freaks me out, I have had that opportunity but it is way too weird


Yeah I got absolutely stalked by a 19 year old when I was 36.....my Son was 21 it was just tooo creepy, He even quit his
job on one property and tried to get a job on the one I was co-managing LOL He was a little shocked when he realized I 
was the one who did the hiring and firing LOL

ROFLMFAO.... My Son was not 21(I am mathmatically challenged)he was 18


----------



## Recharge (Jun 2, 2011)

AM Pythons said:


> my mums bf is 12 months younger than me.. still find it hard to even look at him...


 
yea, sif you wouldn't jump at the chance to dance the cougar if it were available 

good on her!, she must have something pretty good going on there  reow!
:lol:



kaotikjezta said:


> See, that just freaks me out, I have had that opportunity but it is way too weird


 
you mean you're just afraid of being judged by other jealous women that you could gain a virile younger play toy? tsk tsk, this is 2011, not 1850, get your girl thang going woman! you only live once, no reason to deny yourself between connecting adults, to hell what any one else says.


----------



## saximus (Jun 2, 2011)

lol no that just makes you a sugar daddy AM


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jun 2, 2011)

Recharge said:


> you mean you're just afraid of being judged by other jealous women that you could gain a virile younger play toy? tsk tsk, this is 2011, not 1850, get your girl thang going woman! you only live once, no reason to deny yourself between connecting adults, to hell what any one else says.


No, not at all, I usually exclusively go out with younger men but when they are as young or younger than my own children I feel weird is all.


----------



## AM Pythons (Jun 2, 2011)

CrystalMoon said:


> I have an Ex, he is in the wide bay area. He is over 6ft tall slim to medium build, very sensitive, only slightly damaged, very quiet, doesnt drink often or do drugs, he is into fishing and camping, He does get a little sulky and Whiney just ignore it or feed him and he is fine. He is not into reptiles though, but is comming around since seeing Whisper. Ohh he has fairish hair and brown eyes..... He does have issues but who doesnt?
> I have a best friend who is recently seperated she is early 30's is willing to learn about reptiles etc, she is pretty and intelligent Brown hair and Big beautiful Brown eyes. She would be ideal if you were willing to take things slow etc(cause of recent split)she is living in Townsville NTH QLD at the moment.
> 
> I couldnt match them together as it would be plain weirdddd LOL ..... eeerrrrrrrrrr but then againnnnn...........



im looking for a 27 to 39 yo in the newcastle area, must love reptiles/rodents... just placing my order with 'matchmaker crystal' lol..

hey off topic... the 'like' button has gone....


----------



## saximus (Jun 2, 2011)

No it hasn't. There seems to just be a glitch that you can't like anything that has been posted between when you loaded the page and when you entered a post. If you reload the page you should be able to do it


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 2, 2011)

AM Pythons said:


> im looking for a 27 to 39 yo in the newcastle area, must love reptiles/rodents... just placing my order with 'matchmaker crystal' lol..
> 
> hey off topic... the 'like' button has gone....


eeerrrr Mine is NEVER gone LOL 
seeeeee I just "liked"you LOL


----------



## Defective (Jun 2, 2011)

saximus said:


> Half your age plus seven. That's the rule


 
that would make it 17 or 18...gross, same age as me or 3yrs older (im 23)

me: huggable, 1 beardie, 1 python, tats, piercings, gamer, computer nerd.
you: fill in the blanks


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 2, 2011)

awwww, if i wasnt happily married....... No in all seriousness, all you single herpers are lovely people and one day you will find the perfect girl or boy (or maybe somewhere in between, of thats what you prefer! )! take advantage of being able to do what you want when you want before you are tied down with kids etc!!


----------



## saximus (Jun 2, 2011)

Lambert said:


> that would make it 17 or 18...gross, same age as me or 3yrs older (im 23)


 Actually it's 18 or 19. Simple arithmetic can get tricky


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 2, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> awwww, if i wasnt happily married....... No in all seriousness, all you single herpers are lovely people and one day you will find the perfect girl or boy (or maybe somewhere in between, of thats what you prefer! )! take advantage of being able to do what you want when you want before you are tied down with kids etc!!


hmmmmmm tied down or tied up???? heh heh heh (leaving Kiddies out of the mind slip)


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Jun 2, 2011)

Who came up with that "Half your age +7" BS? The happiest couple I know have a 30 year age gap...


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jun 2, 2011)

there is far more single dudes thann women on this site , dont like those sort of odds

plus single chicks all seem to be in queensland ,south Aus or vic


----------



## Defective (Jun 2, 2011)

saximus said:


> Actually it's 18 or 19. Simple arithmetic can get tricky


 
uhmm yes, for me simple maths is tricky i just went to the closest number i could half equally which is 22


----------



## saximus (Jun 2, 2011)

Crystal..Discus said:


> Who came up with that "Half your age +7" BS? The happiest couple I know have a 30 year age gap...


 Haha it's a joke rule. I don't think anyone will come and arrest you for breaking it


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jun 2, 2011)

Crystal..Discus said:


> Who came up with that "Half your age +7" BS? The happiest couple I know have a 30 year age gap...




thats bizarre,i especially find it wierd when woman is far older than the little boy shes with,thats gross cause any older wmen can pick up a young guy


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jun 2, 2011)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> thats bizarre,i especially find it wierd when woman is far older than the little boy shes with,thats gross cause any older wmen can pick up a young guy


 But it's ok for the guy to be way older than the girl he's with?


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Jun 2, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> But it's ok for the guy to be way older than the girl he's with?


 
Social norm is a bitch isn't it? :lol:


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 2, 2011)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> thats bizarre,i especially find it wierd when woman is far older than the little boy shes with,thats gross cause any older wmen can pick up a young guy


I think it is cause a woman is thought to peak(romantically)when a Man is thought to ebb....I have never been attracted to younger Men, I can apreciate their looks, but I really think people go with what floats their own Boat so to speak lol.... Mind you I dont know about the middle aged Man ebbing thing personally LOL it is just what I have heard....


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 2, 2011)

my mum is 53 and my dad is 83- mum has sons older then her. age is only a number.


----------



## Defective (Jun 2, 2011)

look at Hugh Hefner and his wife/fiancée/whatever partner/ booty call! he's like 80+yrs old and she's only 25


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jun 2, 2011)

i dont think im ebbing lol


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 2, 2011)

Lambert said:


> look at Hugh Hefner and his wife/fiancée/whatever partner/ booty call! he's like 80+yrs old and she's only 25


My Dad is a perfect example, he is off over in Thailand(againnnnn)canoodling with young chiccy's(over 20)because it is his preference. He will not
entertain the idea of a same age woman(he is 61)


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Jun 2, 2011)

CrystalMoon said:


> .I have never been attracted to younger Men



I concur, the ones around my age that I was attracted to are all immature little twits who wanted me to just sit in the front seat of their "rides" and look pretty. Although, it doesn't change when they get older for a lot of them :lol:


----------



## AM Pythons (Jun 2, 2011)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> there is far more single dudes thann women on this site , dont like those sort of odds
> 
> plus single chicks all seem to be in queensland ,south Aus or vic



im noticing that to.. brisbane has alot of hotties i see.. time to move maybe... not much in nsw...


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 2, 2011)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> i dont think im ebbing lol


Good to hear it $P, See girl's a NON ebber right here ;-)


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Jun 2, 2011)

AM Pythons said:


> im noticing that to.. brisbane has alot of hotties i see.. time to move maybe... not much in nsw...


 
coughinbreedingcough


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 2, 2011)

Crystal..Discus said:


> coughinbreedingcough


Now now C.D play noicly PMSL.....


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 2, 2011)

bahahaha! Glad i wasnt born in NSW after that comment!!!


----------



## Tinky (Jun 2, 2011)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> there is far more single dudes thann women on this site , dont like those sort of odds
> 
> plus single chicks all seem to be in queensland ,south Aus or vic



Have to agree with that statment.

Still where do you go that has far more single ladies than males ???


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 2, 2011)

Tinky said:


> Have to agree with that statment.
> 
> Still where do you go that has far more single ladies than males ???


 
a lesbian bar? lols, sorry, couldnt resist. Single parent meetings (you are after all a single parent to your pythons!)


----------



## AM Pythons (Jun 2, 2011)

is it wierd to be friends with ex's? my 3 best friends are 3 of my ex-gf's.. alot of my other friends think this is very strange..


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Jun 2, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> a lesbian bar? lols, sorry, couldnt resist. Single parent meetings (you are after all a single parent to your pythons!)


 
"Hi there, how old are your kids.... that's great! Hey, you wanna see my snake?"


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 2, 2011)

Crystal..Discus said:


> "Hi there, how old are your kids.... that's great! Hey, you wanna see my snake?"


 bahahaha! yeah might not go down so well! lol



AM Pythons said:


> is it wierd to be friends with ex's? my 3 best friends are 3 of my ex-gf's.. alot of my other friends think this is very strange..



my husband and i regularly hang out with my ex, he's pretty much best friends with both of us. sometimes get wierd but only when his other mates say "isnt that the guy that sarah went out with before you?"


----------



## AM Pythons (Jun 2, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> bahahaha! Glad i wasnt born in NSW after that comment!!!



i think she is talking about brisbane girl being inbreed.. lol..


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 2, 2011)

AM Pythons said:


> i think she is talking about brisbane girl being inbreed.. lol..


 
so inbred girls are hotties? hmmm....


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jun 2, 2011)

most girls are in there early twenties in APS by the looks of things


----------



## AM Pythons (Jun 2, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> so inbred girls are hotties? hmmm....



only if you dont marry them...lol


----------



## Tinky (Jun 2, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> a lesbian bar? lols, sorry, couldnt resist. Single parent meetings (you are after all a single parent to your pythons!)



APS is looking like a good place to meet someone. . . . 

Local pub- male dominated
Toastmaster, - male dominated
Rotary, - male dominated
Surf club, - male dominated
Landcare, - male dominated 
Dog Park - male dominated
Gym - male dominated
Alcoholics Anonymous - male dominated
Native animal groups - male dominated

Weight Watchers – only place where the females outweighed the males.

Online dating, six pages of females, twenty something males for each female on the site. 

So where are all of the females hiding? One must assume that they are all sitting at home in their fluffy slippers, talking on the phone to their friends about the lack of decent males.

Looks like I am destine to loiter in the dairy isle, asking random females, what cheese could they suggest I get to go with my bottle of chilled chardonnay.


----------



## AM Pythons (Jun 2, 2011)

i didnt say they were inbred, that was her..


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jun 2, 2011)

AM Pythons said:


> is it wierd to be friends with ex's? my 3 best friends are 3 of my ex-gf's.. alot of my other friends think this is very strange..


I live with my ex, we have been friends for years, we were friends before we were ever together and probably should have stayed just friends. We broke up in 98 and have shared houses on and off over the years.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 2, 2011)

AM Pythons said:


> i didnt say they were inbred, that was her..


oh sorry, didnt mean to sound snappy, the way i took it was that when you said there wasnt much in nsw, she was implying thats cos they're inbred in nsw. I really didnt want to upset you at all.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 2, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> I live with my ex, we have been friends for years, we were friends before we were ever together and probably should have stayed just friends. We broke up in 98 and have shared houses on and off over the years.


My ex lives with me also....mainly cause of our Daughter, he is still wanting a reconciliation so does make it difficult at times... But same here, we were friends before lovers and that line should have never been crossed......


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jun 2, 2011)

CrystalMoon said:


> My ex lives with me also....mainly cause of our Daughter, he is still wanting a reconciliation so does make it difficult at times... But same here, we were friends before lovers and that line should have never been crossed......


Funny, my ex wanted to reconcile before we lived together and got over it after we had shared a house for the first time as friends.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 2, 2011)

CrystalMoon said:


> My ex lives with me also....mainly cause of our Daughter, he is still wanting a reconciliation so does make it difficult at times... But same here, we were friends before lovers and that line should have never been crossed......



at least your daughter gets both mummy and daddy. It would make it hard when one person wants more though..


----------



## AM Pythons (Jun 2, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> oh sorry, didnt mean to sound snappy, the way i took it was that when you said there wasnt much in nsw, she was implying thats cos they're inbred in nsw. I really didnt want to upset you at all.



you didnt upset me, i knew what you ment.. all cool..... lol..


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 2, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> at least your daughter gets both mummy and daddy. It would make it hard when one person wants more though..


Yes your right it does make it pretty difficult at times.... I dont like to hurt any-one, but it his choice to stay or go live by himself. And Breanna does want to have Daddy there still to tuck her in at night(Girl's need their Dad's more than we realize)


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 2, 2011)

AM Pythons said:


> you didnt upset me, i knew what you ment.. all cool..... lol..


 
Cool! I have found its very easy to upset ppl on here and i dont want to do that!!!


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 2, 2011)

AM Pythons said:


> my mums bf is 12 months younger than me.. still find it hard to even look at him...


 
I've been on the other side of that and gone home with a woman with a daughter my age. That was awckward lol. (she looked a lot younger than she was)


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 2, 2011)

Tinky said:


> APS is looking like a good place to meet someone. . . .
> 
> Local pub- male dominated
> Toastmaster, - male dominated
> ...


 

just because there's more men looking for women online doesnt mean that they are quality males like you! half of them are prob married men trying for a bit on the side, or single guys after "fun" and the minority, like you, will be there for the right reason!


----------



## AM Pythons (Jun 2, 2011)

the father is the one that teach the daughter how to be treated by men in there life... if they dont get this from there father there likely to fall for the first guy that says 'i love you' to them...


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 2, 2011)

AM Pythons said:


> the father is the one that teach the daughter how to be treated by men in there life... if they dont get this from there father there likely to fall for the first guy that says 'i love you' to them...


 
So true, my dad died when i was 7 (the sbove mentioned dad is actually my step dad and he is an awesome guy, so i dont feel the need to differentiate until i confuse people and talk about my "real" dad), and for years that was exactly what i did. I still have awful abandonment issues, lucky hubby understands.


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 2, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> just because there's more men looking for women online doesnt mean that they are quality males like you! half of them are prob married men trying for a bit on the side, or single guys after "fun" and the minority, like you, will be there for the right reason!


 

At the same time though, there are girls there for the same reason. I found that most of the girls on there were only after a good time. I met my missus now online. We've been together for nearly 2 years


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 2, 2011)

AM Pythons said:


> the father is the one that teach the daughter how to be treated by men in there life... if they dont get this from there father there likely to fall for the first guy that says 'i love you' to them...


Yes, I agree with what you have said. I am living proof(not any more)I did not choose wisely in the past because of a lack of a good male role model. This is the reason I support and encourage a close relationship between my Daughter and her Father(he is one of the best Dads in the world)


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 2, 2011)

AM Pythons said:


> the father is the one that teach the daughter how to be treated by men in there life... if they dont get this from there father there likely to fall for the first guy that says 'i love you' to them...


 
And their brothers. 

I'm the oldest of 8 and I tell all my sibblings how to treat other people and what to expect from others. I just tell my sisters to steer clear of guys like me lol.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 2, 2011)

Pinoy said:


> At the same time though, there are girls there for the same reason. I found that most of the girls on there were only after a good time. I met my missus now online. We've been together for nearly 2 years


 
yes you are right Pinoy, some women are just as bad as some men. its awesome that the internet has given people this whole new way of meeting people and we are no longer confined to meeting people in the same town, or even country as we are in.


----------



## Defective (Jun 2, 2011)

well mine screwed up there, he taught me how i shouldn't be treated


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 2, 2011)

Lambert said:


> well mine screwed up there, he taught me how i shouldn't be treated


exactly, which is why if there is a chance of giving your Daughter a great male role model you should encourage it even if there
is a marriage breakdown


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 2, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> yes you are right Pinoy, some women are just as bad as some men. its awesome that the internet has given people this whole new way of meeting people and we are no longer confined to meeting people in the same town, or even country as we are in.


 
I think it's great for breaking the ice which is always the first hurdle and can sometimes be really awkward. 
Another good thing about the online sites is you can scroll through options, see their likes and dislikes to find out just how much you have in common before you actually meet


----------



## AshleighMarie (Jun 2, 2011)

I met my partner online. He is amazing. Best person in my life and he makes me smile. I couldn't be happier. We are talking about getting engaged and having a baby once we have some more savings behind us


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 2, 2011)

and looks dont necessarily have to play a big part in it... what i mean is you actually talk to the person, and get to know them and become friends with them, instead of "oh she/he's hot" and go from there...


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 2, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> and looks dont necessarily have to play a big part in it... what i mean is you actually talk to the person, and get to know them and become friends with them, instead of "oh she/he's hot" and go from there...


 Ohhh dear.... I am going to have to admit to being totally in LUST with joemal at first PMSL(sorry Babe).....the rest came later LOL I ammmm a Baaaadddd Crystal LOL


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 2, 2011)

AshleighMarie said:


> I met my partner online. He is amazing. Best person in my life and he makes me smile. I couldn't be happier. We are talking about getting engaged and having a baby once we have some more savings behind us


 
 same here! What site did you guys meet if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jun 2, 2011)

women seem more attracted to married guys,if they find your single they think there is something wrong with you


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jun 2, 2011)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> women seem more attracted to married guys,if they find your single they think there is something wrong with you


 Hmmm, not always, I wouldn't touch a married guy with a barge pole, and on that note, I will have to continue later, off to pickup my new albino hatchy.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 2, 2011)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> women seem more attracted to married guys,if they find your single they think there is something wrong with you


Hmmm really, I would've thought single guys could be more an adventure of unexplored territories? mind you I am not interested in married Men at all


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 2, 2011)

CrystalMoon said:


> Ohhh dear.... I am going to have to admit to being totally in LUST with joemal at first PMSL.....the rest came later LOL I ammmm a Baaaadddd Crystal LOL


 
its not bad at all Crystal, lust plays a big part in love, its essential. 

As a bigger girl, I have always had self confidence issues, and to add to that i am covered in tatts and am more one of the boys than one of the girls, which always seems to end up in blokes either wanting to be my friend or just not being able to see past my looks. I know I am dont have a head like a squashed watermelon, but i am not proud of my body, so to have someone see me for my inner self and not outer self is my idea of perfect


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 2, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> its not bad at all Crystal, lust plays a big part in love, its essential.
> 
> As a bigger girl, I have always had self confidence issues, and to add to that i am covered in tatts and am more one of the boys than one of the girls, which always seems to end up in blokes either wanting to be my friend or just not being able to see past my looks. I know I am dont have a head like a squashed watermelon, but i am not proud of my body, so to have someone see me for my inner self and not outer self is my idea of perfect


Hmmm I get you, I have a Large chest and have always been persued because of it(and having a reasonable/not perfect Bod)I have even been promoted and employed cause of said chest measurement..... sooo can totally hear you


----------



## Defective (Jun 2, 2011)

my huggable body shape is due to meds from when i was a kid to now. but once people get to know and understand ME its different because i can rough it with the boys so i'm seen more like a mate that can skull a beer


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 2, 2011)

Lambert said:


> my huggable body shape is due to meds from when i was a kid to now. but once people get to know and understand ME its different because i can rough it with the boys so i'm seen more like a mate that can skull a beer


 
Exactly. Not that mines from meds, just a curvy girl, i try to be proud of it, but its hard sometimes. and dont get me wrong, i love being one of the boys, but being a girl is cool too!


----------



## AshleighMarie (Jun 2, 2011)

Pinoy said:


> same here! What site did you guys meet if you don't mind me asking?


 
....good old facebook haha! it was through mutual friends


----------



## Morgwynn (Jun 2, 2011)

The thing I find really good about meeting people online is that it lets me get past my shyness/inability to talk to strangers without sounding like an idiot. I guess there's some security in knowing that if I don't want to talk anymore all I have to do is hit a 'block' button.


----------



## AshleighMarie (Jun 2, 2011)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> women seem more attracted to married guys,if they find your single they think there is something wrong with you


 
i wouldn't touch a married man. neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer haha

i've had married men try and be all sleazy with me and i told them where to go...

how about go home to your wife and your kids u pig!!! haahha


----------



## AM Pythons (Jun 2, 2011)

everyone has something beautiful about them.. could be a smile, eyes, personality, boobs, legs.. whatever turns you on..


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jun 2, 2011)

i prefer speaking in real life than on computers.The computer hides too much about them


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 2, 2011)

yes thats true, but a you can still be with someone and think you know everything there is to and then find out that everything they have said is bull.


----------



## Kyro (Jun 2, 2011)

Totally agree snake pimp, I've never had the need to do the whole online dating thing as I have an awesome relationship with my man but if I were single I think i'd be a bit worried about online dating because of what the person could be hiding & also if what they have said about themselves is true. It seems so easy for people to bs over the internet.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jun 2, 2011)

i have been on dating sites and 99.999% of girls there HATE snakes they can like everything about you but an intrest in snakes is the deal breaker


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 2, 2011)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> i have been on dating sites and 99.999% of girls there HATE snakes they can like everything about you but an intrest in snakes is the deal breaker


 

I think that would be most girls anywhere though $P. Heres a couple of places i found (i havent looked into them at all so they may be crap) Animal Lovers Personals - Animal People - For singles, romance, dating, love, animallovers, pets, dogs, cats, horses Meet A Pet Lover Online Dating Australia || Australian Online Dating Website - Date Pet Lovers Online - Meet Singles http://www.lovemelovemypet.com.au/


----------



## Tinky (Jun 2, 2011)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> i have been on dating sites and 99.999% of girls there HATE snakes they can like everything about you but an intrest in snakes is the deal breaker



+1


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 2, 2011)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> i prefer speaking in real life than on computers.The computer hides too much about them


 
Like the fact that the hot girl you've been talking to is 49 instead of 22, 115kg's instead of 50 and in the odd case, actually a man named Bob?


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 2, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Like the fact that the hot girl you've been talking to is 49 instead of 22, 115kg's instead of 50 and in the odd case, actually a man named Bob?


 
been in that position before k-rider? lols


----------



## Nash1990 (Jun 2, 2011)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> i prefer speaking in real life than on computers.The computer hides too much about them



Oh did I mention I was a doctor


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 2, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> been in that position before k-rider? lols


 
Only once, I decided to overlook Bobs appendage, he was quite sweet.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 2, 2011)

hahaha!


----------



## AM Pythons (Jun 2, 2011)

wow.. i was the first to post a pic on singleherpers(no claiming im hot now there's proof.. lol) be game ppl.. take a chance.. post your pic aswell... & no its not the pic of me in a dress tinky...lol


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 2, 2011)

WOO HOOO YESSSSS cummm on single Herper's post those pics.... Lets gett the lurrrrvvvv express steammingggg in the Singles group.....
this beats all the studying I was supposed to get done today ROFLMFAO


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 2, 2011)

CrystalMoon said:


> WOO HOOO YESSSSS cummm on single Herper's post those pics.... Lets gett the lurrrrvvvv express steammingggg in the Singles group.....
> this beats all the studying I was supposed to get done today ROFLMFAO


 

I joined just to put a picture to ppls names, now when i am out with the girls i am going to auction all these single blokes off!!! and next time im out with the boys will do the same for the girls! lol. LETS PLAY CUPID!!! and at least most of these guys have a big snake!!!


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 2, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> I joined just to put a picture to ppls names, now when i am out with the girls i am going to auction all these single blokes off!!! and next time im out with the boys will do the same for the girls! lol. LETS PLAY CUPID!!! and at least most of these guys have a big snake!!!


Good girl


----------



## AM Pythons (Jun 2, 2011)

auction me first(gee that sounds desperate doesnt it)...lol..


----------



## gti92dave (Jun 2, 2011)

thats kewl ppl findin love on here..... im new 2 this site and im on fb if ud like 2 add me u may do so .... tho i cant find 2 meany ppl that live in rocky ...... =(


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 2, 2011)

AM Pythons said:


> auction me first(gee that sounds desperate doesnt it)...lol..


No it doesnt, I think it is great...it means you are wanting a Women to lurrvvvv(or at least borrow for a while lol)


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 2, 2011)

LOL! its nice to hear guys wanting to be in a relationship.

great minds crystal!


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jun 2, 2011)

well we do want to be in relationships,just with the right sort of girl


----------



## Tinky (Jun 2, 2011)

AM Pythons said:


> wow.. i was the first to post a pic on singleherpers(no claiming im hot now there's proof.. lol) be game ppl.. take a chance.. post your pic aswell... & no its not the pic of me in a dress tinky...lol



Dam, You looked hot in that little black dress. . .


----------



## AM Pythons (Jun 2, 2011)

CrystalMoon said:


> No it doesnt, I think it is great...it means you are wanting a Women to lurrvvvv(or at least borrow for a while lol)



is it ok to love 2 or 3 women at the same time? i have alot to give.... (jks)


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 2, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> LOL! its nice to hear guys wanting to be in a relationship.
> 
> great minds crystal!


I am hopeless LOL I just want every-one happy and smiling LOL



AM Pythons said:


> is it ok to love 2 or 3 women at the same time? i have alot to give.... (jks)


OK add to your singles profile:- Man has bigggg appetite for lurrrvvvvv needs lots of help and attention ROFL


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 2, 2011)

me too! I think when you find a person that compliments you something inside switches and you want EVERYONE else to feel that way too!


----------



## AM Pythons (Jun 2, 2011)

Tinky said:


> Dam, You looked hot in that little black dress. . .



my oath i did... did you see them legs.. fair enough the steel capped boots & fag in my mouth wasnt the best look but at least i had flowers for my date.. ok they were plastic but the thought that counts right? i cant believe she wouldnt let me go her wedding dressed like that.. an asset to any accation i rekon..


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 2, 2011)

AM Pythons said:


> my oath i did... did you see them legs.. fair enough the steel capped boots & fag in my mouth wasnt the best look but at least i had flowers for my date.. ok they were plastic but the thought that counts right? i cant believe she wouldnt let me go her wedding dressed like that.. an asset to any accation i rekon..


 

Where is this pic? must be shown now!


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 2, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> me too! I think when you find a person that compliments you something inside switches and you want EVERYONE else to feel that way too!


 LOL I am like this all the time....I will let you all in on a little secret though, it is purely selfish on my part....Unhappy people give out unhappy energy and it makes me sad.... so if I am like a burst of Sunshine it rubs off on others and then creates Happy energy so then I am Happy LOL wwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 2, 2011)

CrystalMoon said:


> LOL I am like this permantly....I will let you all in on a little secret though, it is purely selfish on my part....Unhappy people give out unhappy energy and it makes me sad.... so if I am like a burst of Sunshine it rubs off on others and then creates Happy energy so then I am Happy LOL wwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


 
one of my tatts says "smile now, cry later" its a pic of the happy/sad masks. it sums up my life greatly. i always tell ppl "smile- it makes people wonder what you've been up to!"


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jun 2, 2011)

haha what sort of picture do we have to post,do we have to be wearing a dress? i actually have one pic of that description,

but i thnk i will get treated like a piece of meat


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 2, 2011)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> haha what sort of picture do we have to post,do we have to be wearing a dress? i actually have one pic of that description,
> 
> but i thnk i will get treated like a piece of meat


$P we will still respect you


----------



## AM Pythons (Jun 2, 2011)

i cant find the pic .. tinky may have a copy(im sure he looks at it everynight before bed,gives him nice dreams..hehe)..

im quite happy to take another one, just need a female to come over & take her cloths off so i can put them on..


----------



## Nash1990 (Jun 2, 2011)

Just for you I went through all the photos I have of me.

None worth advertising


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jun 2, 2011)

i found a pic,in a nice little frilly dress


----------



## gti92dave (Jun 2, 2011)

ive got 2 q 4 u ppl is my profie pic shoin up if not how do i get it 2??? i hate comps a i ant got at this sh*^ a


----------



## AM Pythons (Jun 2, 2011)

its all lie's i tell you... would this brute of a man wear a dress.. lol.. never... well maybe just once... i did it for money ok... stop teasing me... alright.. i liked it ok... is that a crime.... *sulks in the corner*....


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 2, 2011)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> i found a pic,in a nice little frilly dress



well???? where is it? lol!!!


----------



## AM Pythons (Jun 2, 2011)

hey thats a nice dress... lol..

me & snakepimp may be the new couple on the herp scene if he keeps posting picks like that... lol who can say 'no' to a boy in a dress...


----------



## Defective (Jun 2, 2011)

$NaKe PiMp said:


>


 
you look like Mr.Bean....i love mr.bean


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 2, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> well???? where is it? lol!!!


 
sorry just saw it! you look great in a dress!!!


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jun 2, 2011)

now us guys have posted pics the thread will die


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 2, 2011)

hahaha! we'll keep it alive!


----------



## Tinky (Jun 2, 2011)

AM Pythons said:


> i cant find the pic .. tinky may have a copy(im sure he looks at it everynight before bed,gives him nice dreams..hehe)..
> 
> im quite happy to take another one, just need a female to come over & take her cloths off so i can put them on..



Sorry Tony, might have to get a copy from Shinglegirl, after all you were trying to get a gig as flower girl for her wedding if I remember correctly.



$NaKe PiMp said:


>



Good to see your drinking a girls drink


----------



## AM Pythons (Jun 2, 2011)

you are correct tinky...


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 2, 2011)

it does seem to have gone quiet.... lol


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 2, 2011)

Tinky said:


> Sorry Tony, might have to get a copy from Shinglegirl, after all you were trying to get a gig as flower girl for her wedding if I remember correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see your drinking a girls drink


I dont know if white is your colour? LOL I thought white meant purity? *snickers*
we do still respect you...*coughs*


LOOK out nowwww......

Ha haaaaa I am now sprung, Man is home and has just "liked"mine post....hmmm ponders the thought of a sound spanking ROFLMFAO.....


----------



## Morgwynn (Jun 2, 2011)

CrystalMoon said:


> I dont know if white is your colour? LOL I thought white meant purity? *snickers*
> we do still respect you...*coughs*



Actually I think the mistake he made is with the shoes. A pretty dress like that needs to be worn with heels hehe.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 2, 2011)

Morgwynn said:


> Actually I think the mistake he made is with the shoes. A pretty dress like that needs to be worn with heels hehe.


of courseeee how silly of me? AND fishnets!!!


----------



## Tassie97 (Jun 2, 2011)

saximus said:


> Half your age plus seven. That's the rule


 
thats the same age as me 
14/2=7
7+7= 14
:?:?:?


----------



## Nash1990 (Jun 2, 2011)

Tassie97 said:


> thats the same age as me
> 14/2=7
> 7+7= 14
> :?:?:?



Doesn't really work till your 18 lol.

I'll give this thread credit, I'm now talking to someone in the same state as me


----------



## Joemal (Jun 2, 2011)

CrystalMoon said:


> In case it has sneaked past my APS family.....
> I have been lustfully Stalking(with his permission) a certain APS
> member. It is official, we are a couple  this has me now
> wanting everyyy single Herper out there to hook up and find lurrvvv :evil:
> ...


 
Yes it is true peoples neither of us had any intentions of looking for love on here .It was pure chance we happened to cross paths one day and got chatting ,found out we lived in the same town (15 mins apart) and things just went from there .Crystal might call it stalking but hey we all get used to phone calls in the middle of the night or people peeping through your window .Hahahaha sorry babe but you really have to stop doing that .Your scaring the cat .Serious though she is one top class lady .....


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 2, 2011)

Joemal said:


> Yes it is true peoples neither of us had any intentions of looking for love on here .It was pure chance we happened to cross paths one day and got chatting ,found out we lived in the same town (15 mins apart) and things just went from there .Crystal might call it stalking but hey we all get used to phone calls in the middle of the night or people peeping through your window .Hahahaha sorry babe but you really have to stop doing that .Your scaring the cat .Serious though she is one top class lady .....


Ohhhhh you know your going to pay  errrrr about that spanking..........:evil:


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 2, 2011)

saximus said:


> Got one or two stalkers from here have we Vamp?


 
*sigh* I wish I was joking


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 2, 2011)

Joemal said:


> Yes it is true peoples neither of us had any intentions of looking for love on here .It was pure chance we happened to cross paths one day and got chatting ,found out we lived in the same town (15 mins apart) and things just went from there .Crystal might call it stalking but hey we all get used to phone calls in the middle of the night or people peeping through your window .Hahahaha sorry babe but you really have to stop doing that .Your scaring the cat .Serious though she is one top class lady .....


 
aww you two.....


----------



## Nash1990 (Jun 2, 2011)

How cute. lol

I found a pic eventualy
Dropped it into the new "names and faces" thread and single herpers group


----------



## Morgwynn (Jun 2, 2011)

Joemal said:


> Yes it is true peoples neither of us had any intentions of looking for love on here .It was pure chance we happened to cross paths one day and got chatting ,found out we lived in the same town (15 mins apart) and things just went from there .Crystal might call it stalking but hey we all get used to phone calls in the middle of the night or people peeping through your window .Hahahaha sorry babe but you really have to stop doing that .Your scaring the cat .Serious though she is one top class lady .....


 Aww that's sweet. I wish you both much happiness together!


----------



## AM Pythons (Jun 2, 2011)

it did go a bit quiet....sorry was answering all the PM's from the foxxy ladies ive attracted today... not.. lol..


----------



## AirCooled (Jun 2, 2011)

Does someone have instructions on how to get a stalker?,Crystal? 
I Googled,Single man with reps looking for stalker,got some freaky results!


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jun 2, 2011)

Well a lot has happened since I went to pick my baby up, photos, crossdressing, stalking, I missed all the fun.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jun 2, 2011)

-Matt- said:


> Reptile chicks always turn out to be crazy!


 Crazy good or crazy bad


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jun 2, 2011)

Weird is good, I like weird


----------



## AirCooled (Jun 2, 2011)

Weird,crazy allgood,used to be called quirks


----------



## phantomreptiles (Jun 2, 2011)

-Matt- said:


> Reptile chicks always turn out to be crazy!


Not all of us...................;-)


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 2, 2011)

> Dead pan:- Does someone have instructions on how to get a stalker?,Crystal?
> I Googled,Single man with reps looking for stalker,got some freaky results!


 You need to speak to joemal(Stalkee)LOL I do think a pre-requisit is to have a big Python/s 
remember I am merely the Stalker ROFL


----------



## AirCooled (Jun 2, 2011)

CrystalMoon said:


> You need to speak to joemal(Stalkee)LOL I do think a pre-requisit is to have a big Python/s
> remember I am merely the Stalker ROFL


 I do but I am not one to brag about it


----------



## DanTheMan (Jun 2, 2011)

phantomreptiles said:


> Not all of us...................;-)


 
No, pretty much the lot of you! You're all nut jobs, very few normal people on this forum!


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 2, 2011)

Deadpan said:


> I do but I am not one to brag about it


that is a good sign... NOTE GIRLS he has a big python(must know how to handle it)but is humble


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Jun 2, 2011)

AshleighMarie said:


> I met my partner online. He is amazing. Best person in my life and he makes me smile. I couldn't be happier. We are talking about getting engaged and having a baby once we have some more savings behind us


 Awwwww you are cute oxox im am a lucky guy


----------



## HoffOff (Jun 2, 2011)

C'mon ladys


----------



## timantula (Jun 2, 2011)

im single and looking....


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 2, 2011)

timantula said:


> im single and looking....


go to the singles group and strutt your stuff young Man


----------



## killimike (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats to you two CrystalMoon and Joemal 

Having a look back through those ancient threads Tinky posted was a window into an APS past....


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jun 2, 2011)

saximus said:


> Haha it's a joke rule. I don't think anyone will come and arrest you for breaking it


 
Well they would arrest me if I broke it 20/2 =10 +7= 17 illegal. Haha doesn't always work.


----------



## -Katana- (Jun 2, 2011)

I admit I am single!

Actually I also admit I really enjoy my own company!
I have cats and reps and I moderate and have membership on several different on-line salons that run the gamut of my various tastes.
My profession makes it difficult to find the right "fit"...my choice of hobbies...."herps" being the least of them, puts me outside the comfort zone of most.
I'm prickly, difficult, have a formidable intellect, a blunt manner and don't suffer fools.

I don't think I'm "relationship" material.


----------



## Nash1990 (Jun 2, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> Well they would arrest me if I broke it 20/2 =10 +7= 17 illegal. Haha doesn't always work.



16 + is legal as far as i'm aware


----------



## Darlyn (Jun 2, 2011)

Congratz Ms Moon + Joemal. Hope all goes well for you.
I noticed Joemal had a big snake too!
AM put your hat on, it's funky.
$nake Pimp, bad choice of shoes, otherwise nice look.
Good hunting everyone : )


----------



## shea92 (Jun 2, 2011)

Nash1990 said:


> 16 + is legal as far as i'm aware


 
not if your over 18 its not
a male over 18 cannot sleep with anyone under 18


----------



## timantula (Jun 2, 2011)

CrystalMoon said:


> go to the singles group and strutt your stuff young Man



lol i went to one but it said thread closed... so i advertised here.... ill go look again.


----------



## whiteblaze786 (Jun 2, 2011)

^^ haha better than nowhere!  Bring more men to tassie! or maybe i just need to go to the mainland???


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 2, 2011)

timantula said:


> lol i went to one but it said thread closed... so i advertised here.... ill go look again.


Oh dear.... cant have a closed singles group :shock:
in the meantime strutt here all you like
put in some details perhaps


----------



## phantomreptiles (Jun 2, 2011)

What defines normal anyway?
I work, I am intelligent, all my tastes and preferences are mainstream.......though to be fair I am a kiwi, which just means I love rugby union


----------



## Mudimans (Jun 3, 2011)

Your twice as bad, not only a female herper but a
kiwi to boot. You should come with a warning label lol


----------



## Recharge (Jun 3, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> Well they would arrest me if I broke it 20/2 =10 +7= 17 illegal. Haha doesn't always work.


 
no, it's not illegal, legal age of consent is 16 in all states.
socially though, you might get a few frowns, but meh, there are still people who get upset at sex before marriage too :lol:

but, it's upon your own moral code in the end (above legal consent age at least)



shea92 said:


> not if your over 18 its not
> a male over 18 cannot sleep with anyone under 18


this is incorrect, it varies from state to state, why? lol stupid varying laws, this should fall under federal law alone.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ages_of_consent_in_Oceania


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jun 3, 2011)

how did we get on to the topic of age of consent LOL ?


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 3, 2011)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> how did we get on to the topic of age of consent LOL ?


Ohhhh I have nooo idea LOL at least we now Know the age and I like things going off topic sometimes


----------



## Defective (Jun 3, 2011)

our anthem as single herpers


_All the single herpers (All the single herpers)
All the single herpers (All the single herpers)
All the single herpers (All the single herpers)
All the single herpers
Now put your hands up

......
Don't treat me to these things of the world
I'm not that kind of girl
Your love is what I prefer, what I deserve
Is a man that makes me then takes me
And delivers me to a destiny, to infinity and beyond
Pull me into your arms
Say I'm the one you want
If you don't, you'll be alone
And like a ghost I'll be gone

All the single herpers (All the single herpers)
All the single herpers (All the single herpers)
All the single herpers (All the single herpers)
All the single herpers
Now put your hands up

Wuh uh oh uh uh oh oh uh oh uh uh oh
Wuh uh oh uh uh oh oh uh oh uh uh oh_


----------



## Andrais (Jun 3, 2011)

15 year old female SA girl looking for a teenage guy for some fun ..... no seriously I mean like we could go herping together, a road trip would be cool too, i could introduce you to my horses and reptiles.... and you could teach me how to play COD, im keen.....

But seriously though, all the gay guys are nice, and all the good looking straight guys are nasty, and all the straight guys, some of them can having amazing personalities loool. The world never matches up.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jun 3, 2011)

Lambert said:


> our anthem as single herpers
> 
> 
> _All the single herpers (All the single herpers)
> ...


 Except it's a Beyonce song, gag


----------



## Defective (Jun 3, 2011)

this is actually one of my faves...have you seen the bikini dance? it's absolutely freaking hilarious

at the 53second mark is where the entertainment begins.

[video=youtube;IqrYem4qZcg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqrYem4qZcg[/video]


----------



## Fantazmic (Jun 3, 2011)

Crystalmoon and Joemal CONGRATULATIONS

Aint love grand !!!!

You have brightened my day

I wish you every happiness....

My hubby and I have been together since we were 19 and have been married for 23 years....and we still love each other dearly....

so I truely hope you can have a little bit of that !!!!!!!!

Elizabeth and my hubby Wesley sends his best wishes too !!!


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 3, 2011)

Fantazmic said:


> Crystalmoon and Joemal CONGRATULATIONS
> 
> Aint love grand !!!!
> 
> ...


Thank-you very much for your kind wishes
from Stephen and Myself 
Your both an inspiration, there are so few long lasting marriages/relationships
it is heartwarming to see being inlove can survive time and mature into a deep
and strong shelter from the storm of life.....
Kind regards
Stephen and Merle aka Crystal and joemal


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jun 3, 2011)

im not convinced love is grand


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 3, 2011)

nor am I $P, nor am I.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 3, 2011)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> im not convinced love is grand


$P, Both of us a taking a huge leap of faith. But feel we are each worth the risk, is love grand? for the moment
yes it is. Will just have to see if it remains so, but in all honesty I would not trade these feelings for the world...
I would not have written these words 6 weeks ago(a very jaded cynic where love was concerned)


----------



## Sturdy (Jun 4, 2011)

Myself and Oddball didn't meet on APS

But we had been talking on here for a tiny bit, only a few comments here and there.

However it was sort of a blind date which worked out awesome.... Will be buying a house in the NFY if finance works out.


----------



## phantomreptiles (Jun 4, 2011)

Mudimans said:


> Your twice as bad, not only a female herper but a
> kiwi to boot. You should come with a warning label lol


 
Hehehe - there is not many of us, huh maybe we should start our own special group....unless I am the only one :-(


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jun 4, 2011)

I thought this thread was about reptiles getting it on.
Very disappoint.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 4, 2011)

mad4400 said:


> I thought this thread was about reptiles getting it on.
> Very disappoint.


Ohhhh dear, I am sure you will get over your disappointment ;-)


----------



## Tinky (Jun 6, 2011)

Going to court to sort out divorce tomorrow. . . .


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 6, 2011)

Tinky said:


> Going to court to sort out divorce tomorrow. . . .


:x I am sad for you Tinky..... Done it once about to again, just hope I have learned my lessons well...... Onward and upward


----------



## Chris1 (Jun 6, 2011)

mad4400 said:


> I thought this thread was about reptiles getting it on.
> Very disappoint.



at least they didnt post pix!! 

Congrats guys on finding each other!! 
what a LOVEly story!


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 6, 2011)

Chris1 said:


> at least they didnt post pix!!
> 
> Congrats guys on finding each other!!
> what a LOVEly story!


Hmmmm Darnnn I knew I forgot something. Babe, where are those pics?....... ROFLMFAO


----------



## K3nny (Jun 6, 2011)

lol, this after the doco i watched  (not saying it can't be a happily ever after, just saying)

Catfish

that is all...


----------



## WomaPythons (Jun 6, 2011)

any single females in townsville


----------



## FAY (Jun 14, 2011)

DanTheMan said:


> No, pretty much the lot of you! You're all nut jobs, very few normal people on this forum!



Hmmmm what exactly IS normal? LOL


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jun 14, 2011)

FAY said:


> Hmmmm what exactly IS normal? LOL


 ROFLMFAO.... who needs "normal"any how.... sounds a bit uninteresting to me 
lets embrace "look outside the box" weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :lol:


----------



## andyscott (Jul 23, 2011)

I met my girlfriend on APS, its comming up to 3 years now :shock:


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jul 23, 2011)

andyscott said:


> I met my girlfriend on APS, its comming up to 3 years now :shock:


That is such a great inspiration to others on the site 
Unfortunately mine didnt last all that long. However it has at least given me the courage to get back
out there and take a chance. I have learned though that dating sites are really horrible, and wont go 
back on them EVER. How people can play such mind games with each other defies my reasoning and 
it went for both sexes. I am confident there is some-one out there for me, I just hope they can be a 
little understanding of me being a little gunshy to start off with 
Best of luck to you and your Girl I hope you have many more years together 
Kind regards
Crystal


----------



## andyscott (Jul 23, 2011)

This isnt my 1st APS relationship, I had a short 3 month-ish fling before this one.

I didnt plan either one of them, and the 1st one was a major FAIL, :lol: LMAO.
On APS you just meet and get to know poeple with the same interests and passions as you,
it tends to just goes from there.

In the past, the second a girl realised my house was full of snakes,
they wouldnt stick around very long .
At least the women on here are also reptile lovers and there are no issues with more than one snke in the bedroom .


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jul 23, 2011)

andyscott said:


> This isnt my 1st APS relationship, I had a short 3 month-ish fling before this one.
> 
> I didnt plan either one of them, and the 1st one was a major FAIL, :lol: LMAO.
> On APS you just meet and get to know poeple with the same interests and passions as you,
> ...


Haaa Haaaaaa so that is the trick...you chalk the first one up to experience and then move onto the second ROFL.....
Hmmmm dont think there are too many single Herper's in my age bracket, they are all Toy Boys..... "Bless my cotton Socks lol"
I do think your right though, It is better that you both like reptiles or at the very least dont Hate/dislike them 
Ahhh well back to the drawing board 
Crystal


----------



## andyscott (Jul 23, 2011)

Dont think too much about the age bracket.
Im 38, Kristy (itbites) is 27, only 11 years :lol:


----------



## SamiSuperStar (Jul 28, 2011)

Where is thw singles page? I keep scaring off the boys with my snakes! :|


----------



## texrex (Aug 27, 2011)

*I am Rob!!*



$NaKe PiMp said:


> im not convinced love is grand


I am Rob!! Sometimes things happen that are out of our control. After last talking to you, sounds like you've been in a similar situation to me. Life sux at times, but true love can last through anything. People make mistakes. A person can turn to another when they feel they are missing something in their lives, but it shows the true character of such a person, to admit that what they have done is wrong and try and do everything they can to salvage a relationship with a person that they finally realise they just can't live without. Everything happens for a reason!!


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Aug 27, 2011)

Just had my second year anniversary with someone I met on this site a few years back. Wonderful guy, but he's a bit nutty :lol: But that's the great thing about the herp world, everyone's a little bit "strange"!


----------



## CrystalMoon (Aug 27, 2011)

Crystal..Discus said:


> Just had my second year anniversary with someone I met on this site a few years back. Wonderful guy, but he's a bit nutty :lol: But that's the great thing about the herp world, everyone's a little bit "strange"!


Congratulations, it is sooo good to see that your relationship is still going strong..... I am still looking but not willing to settle for just any-one, I am being carefully selective and not selling myself short any more.... The singles group on here are very slack LOL They need to chat more  
Crystal


----------



## Defective (Aug 28, 2011)

hummmm, maybe something blooming with a 3rd yr surgical intern


----------



## CrystalMoon (Aug 28, 2011)

Defective said:


> hummmm, maybe something blooming with a 3rd yr surgical intern


Ohhhhhhh I am sooooooooooo absolutely thrilled for you xxxxx keep us posted pleaseeeee xxxx


----------



## euphorion (Sep 25, 2011)

I was ('was; being the opperative word) with someone on this site, albeit i got them into reptiles and introduced them to the forums. THAT didn't work out well! Now though, my fiance loves my reptiles simply because i love them. He has his own interests, even has a (dare i say it...) CAT whom i have grown to love (and tolerate) but he has no interest in the herp world especially after meeting a few of us 'less than normal' individuals. Hehe. Mind you, he lets me do what i want, whenever and how i want, regarding my scaley friends and never questions why i love them so. Funny how two such different people can work so well! I know of many matches made through the forum though, all so good to hear!


----------



## Joemal (Sep 25, 2011)

Back on the market again


----------



## Dukz13 (Sep 25, 2011)

Women are evil... End of story haha


----------



## Joemal (Sep 25, 2011)

Dukz13 said:


> Women are evil... End of story haha



LOL yeah but ya got to love them .Be a scary world without them .


----------



## Dukz13 (Sep 25, 2011)

Joemal said:


> LOL yeah but ya got to love them .Be a scary world without them .



lol yes this is true.


----------



## euphorion (Sep 26, 2011)

Dukz13 said:


> Women are evil... End of story haha



we really are a scary frikken lot, i wouldn't like to be a bloke that's for sure!


----------



## ingie (Sep 26, 2011)

I'd like to be a bloke Shoo lol. Boobs are cool!


----------



## Megzz (Sep 26, 2011)

ingie said:


> I'd like to be a bloke Shoo lol. Boobs are cool!


Yeah but its not cool to have a pair if you're a bloke!


----------



## Defective (Sep 26, 2011)

yeah nothing happened with the intern...he wants to be best mates which im cool by! so i'm back up for grabs guys


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Sep 26, 2011)

> I'd like to be a bloke Shoo lol. Boobs are cool!​



Im not sure if you realise this but you have the oppertunity to enjoy them ALLLL the time as a chick  as a bloke you may get your hand slapped lol


----------



## Defective (Sep 26, 2011)

i enjoy them alot


----------



## D3pro (Sep 26, 2011)

Anyone wanna love me?  :lol:



Pineapplekitten said:


> Im not sure if you realise this but you have the oppertunity to enjoy them ALLLL the time as a chick  as a bloke you may get your hand slapped lol



Unless your fat dude... then you get man boooobs!


----------



## Erebos (Sep 26, 2011)

D3pro said:


> Anyone wanna love me?  :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless your fat dude... then you get man boooobs!


 
I'll love u d3pro. Only for the Gtp you got of Craig hahaha. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Sep 26, 2011)

D3pro said:


> Anyone wanna love me?  :lol:
> 
> Unless your fat dude... then you get man boooobs!



are you not already loved!!!! well im sure you'll get ur fair share of luvin at the Auction D!!


----------



## abnrmal91 (Sep 26, 2011)

Pineapplekitten said:


> Im not sure if you realise this but you have the oppertunity to enjoy them ALLLL the time as a chick  as a bloke you may get your hand slapped lol


Pics or it didn't happen lol. 

I am single D3pro lol but I would prefer a woman haha.


----------



## Defective (Sep 26, 2011)

I'll love you D3! LOL, low maintenance thats what guys like isn't it??


----------



## vampstorso (Sep 26, 2011)

What gets me is lads saying they cant find girls who like reps...

I cant find a lad who doesnt have a nervous break down at the mention of snakes OR lizards (who the hell is afraid of lizards?) 

Or who isnt a sappy mess....that boys...is just not on!




Hahahaha Brenton  thats some nice clearly defined conditional love, right there!


----------



## Defective (Sep 26, 2011)

i know right! i don't mind a guy that shows emotion but one that just is petrified of everything and crys over everything...boys, thats a girls job! we're meant to be the ones that get highly stressed over little things then flip out and go postal on you the beg for forgiveness and turn on the flood of tears because everything is just to much. you're meant to be our rock and just hug us and tell us it will be fine.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Sep 26, 2011)

Well I can't find any women that like reps. I only know a couple of women that like them and they are all taken. Expect on here but none that are close to where I live. 
But I can agree who is scarred of lizards lol.


----------



## elogov (Sep 26, 2011)

D3pro said:


> Anyone wanna love me?  :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless your fat dude... then you get man boooobs!




Well d3 i'll take you up on your offer on the conditions You start on the man boobs!,

& ill do a quick search on the forum for our husbandry requirements, I'm thinking 1 acre cage by 3 bedrooms around 30 deg on the hot end, 20 on the cool end & 2X large hides in the way of kingsize sealy posturepedic. I think our goal should be selective breeding of albino's?.


----------



## D3pro (Sep 26, 2011)

Pineapplekitten said:


> are you not already loved!!!! well im sure you'll get ur fair share of luvin at the Auction D!!



  LOL


----------



## Tassie97 (Sep 26, 2011)

haha


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Sep 26, 2011)

wel what do you know,this thread still going

the whole relationship thing isthe most complicated mess a human can get into

its so sad


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Sep 26, 2011)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> wel what do you know,this thread still going
> 
> the whole relationship thing isthe most complicated mess a human can get into
> 
> its so sad



OR the absolute best thing a human can get into!!


----------



## Dukz13 (Sep 26, 2011)

Pineapplekitten said:


> OR the absolute best thing a human can get into!!



yea i agree.. Relationships can be a reaaal pain in the butt sometimes, but every now and then you find 1 that was worth it.


----------



## vampstorso (Sep 26, 2011)

Pineapplekitten said:


> OR the absolute best thing a human can get into!!



for a week....til you realize you hate them hahaha


----------



## elogov (Sep 26, 2011)

CoolDenturesBro said:


> for a week....til you realize you hate them hahaha



I'd just like to take this time to say your name is piss funny so original.

it's off subject but bite me.


----------



## vampstorso (Sep 26, 2011)

elogov said:


> I'd just like to take this time to say your name is piss funny so original.
> 
> it's off subject but bite me.




haha why thank you  very kind!


----------



## D3pro (Sep 26, 2011)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> wel what do you know,this thread still going
> 
> the whole relationship thing isthe most complicated mess a human can get into
> 
> its so sad



It's like marriage is a coffin, and each kid is a nail in it :0 lol


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Sep 26, 2011)

oh dont get me wrong relationships can be very good,the greatest actually.


----------



## Defective (Sep 26, 2011)

lol i wouldn't know im a relationship virgin! seriously though the more i see how others love lives have panned out the more i think....male reptiles are the best relationship. no one wants to date an average, brain defected chick


----------



## elogov (Sep 26, 2011)

Defective said:


> lol i wouldn't know im a relationship virgin! seriously though the more i see how others love lives have panned out the more i think....male reptiles are the best relationship. no one wants to date an average, brain defected chick



Not with an attitude like that sadly to say, think positive, Be positive, & always be confident. Don't get me wrong you're a gorgeous person but keep a bright outlook on life/yourself & things will always turn around




.

Sorry if this is a-bit abrupt .


----------



## D3pro (Sep 26, 2011)

Finding love on a forum isn't the best idea..... I miss the good old days where a guy could drag a wasted girl back to his lair and do things with her that they both will regret after 9 months....


----------



## elogov (Sep 26, 2011)

Sometimes they regret it a couple of weeks later when weird growths start popping up- definitely not the good days.


----------



## Dannyboi (Sep 26, 2011)

D3pro said:


> Finding love on a forum isn't the best idea..... I miss the good old days where a guy could drag a wasted girl back to his lair and do things with her that they both will regret after 9 months....


This still happens... Its probably more socially acceptable than online dating by some.


----------



## Recharge (Sep 26, 2011)

Defective said:


> lol i wouldn't know im a relationship virgin! seriously though the more i see how others love lives have panned out the more i think....male reptiles are the best relationship. no one wants to date an average, brain defected chick



this site proves otherwise! hehehe *runs* (yes, I include males too  )


----------



## ingie (Sep 27, 2011)

D3pro said:


> Finding love on a forum isn't the best idea..... I miss the good old days where a guy could drag a wasted girl back to his lair and do things with her that they both will regret after 9 months....



Hahahahaha is that your story D3? 
Nothin wrong with a bit of forum lovin'!!!!!!!!


----------



## D3pro (Sep 27, 2011)

ingie said:


> Hahahahaha is that your story D3?
> Nothin wrong with a bit of forum lovin'!!!!!!!!



I can't make out with the PC monitor Ingie....... or can I? *unzips*


----------



## Tinky (Sep 27, 2011)

So just how many single, female herpers do you think there are on this site, in Newcastle between the age of 35 & 45.

PS If that is you then PM ME


----------



## ingie (Sep 27, 2011)

D3pro said:


> I can't make out with the PC monitor Ingie....... or can I? *unzips*


 
You just want to unzip every chance you get! Can't take you anywhere lol


----------



## D3pro (Sep 27, 2011)

ingie said:


> You just want to unzip every chance you get! Can't take you anywhere lol



Except a strip club.... or the valley


----------



## euphorion (Sep 27, 2011)

or a bbq, you're still getting your kit out there aren't you???


----------



## ingie (Sep 27, 2011)

Yeah all you single lonely people who can get to new farm park on October 15th, come along to the reptile lovers BBQ! You might find love.. Much stranger things than that will be happening I'm sure lol.


----------



## Bluetonguesblack (Sep 27, 2011)

My new neighbour and his wife looked at me, and each other, really strange when i told them i had some snakes. She said in a joking fashion,well we are not ever coming to your house lol. We had a bit of a giggel cos i thought they were just joking. But when i asked them to keep any snails ect they find in their garden for my bluey the face expression on the man turned to almost horror. His wife explained to me that he actually had a phobia of Bluetongues. They seem quite serious too ! I also have a lady friend who has a fear of fish, and i have a fishtank with fish in it to bout .. PS: I am very single !!


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Sep 27, 2011)

D3pro said:


> It's like marriage is a coffin, and each kid is a nail in it :0 lol



First the engagement ring, then the wedding ring, then the suffering :lol:


----------



## AirCooled (Sep 27, 2011)

Pineapplekitten said:


> First the engagement ring, then the wedding ring, then the suffering :lol:


 From my experience so far,its a treasure chest then a hope chest and finished with an ice chest.


----------



## Beard (Sep 27, 2011)

I met myself and feel in love instantly


----------



## euphorion (Sep 27, 2011)

Pineapplekitten said:


> First the engagement ring, then the wedding ring, then the suffering :lol:



Don't say that! I've still got time to get cold feet :/


----------



## jedi_339 (Sep 27, 2011)

God, I have to get my friend to New Farm Park on the 15th 

He keeps retiles and is single, I'll attempt to get him to sign up and make friends instead of dating sites, the other day he showed me a series of emails between he and a girl from one of these sites ultimately culminating in her needing surgery in a nigerian hospital and not having money :shock:

It's surprising how many young attractive women seem to get stuck in Nigeria with hospital bills these days..........:lol:


----------



## Beard (Sep 27, 2011)

jedi_339 said:


> It's surprising how many young attractive women seem to get stuck in Nigeria with hospital bills these days..........:lol:



Its terrible isn't, the poor things


----------



## JasonL (Sep 27, 2011)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> oh dont get me wrong relationships can be very good,the greatest actually.



Still waiting for the right man to come down to browntown Robbie?...


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Sep 27, 2011)

shooshoo said:


> Don't say that! I've still got time to get cold feet :/



haha sorry Shoo, it's all lies... Its D3's fault :? I followed his lead... :lol: blame him!! Keep your feet warm lovely!!


----------



## D3pro (Sep 27, 2011)

Pineapplekitten said:


> haha sorry Shoo, it's all lies... Its D3's fault :? I followed his lead... :lol: blame him!! Keep your feet warm lovely!!



Haha it is not my fault....
RUN SHOO!!! RUUUUNNNN!!!!!


----------



## AirCooled (Sep 27, 2011)

D3pro said:


> Haha it is not my fault....RUN SHOO!!! RUUUUNNNN!!!!!


 D3,get use to it, your a guy,its always our fault


----------



## Megzz (Sep 27, 2011)

Deadpan said:


> D3,get use to it, your a guy,its always our fault


Smart man


----------



## D3pro (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm Italian... the rule is reversed and amplified with the backhand hahaha


----------



## euphorion (Sep 27, 2011)

D3pro said:


> Haha it is not my fault....
> RUN SHOO!!! RUUUUNNNN!!!!!



lololol. problem: im unco and tend to trip a lot which culminated in me falling flat on my face... dont think i'll get very far. 

in other news i do know of a few matches made after attending social events organised through the forum, so all you single peeps in range of Brissy come to the BBQ in Oct!


----------



## Beard (Oct 2, 2011)

Pineapplekitten said:


> haha sorry Shoo, it's all lies... Its D3's fault :? I followed his lead... :lol: blame him!! Keep your feet warm lovely!!



Lucky you're not in canberra. Your feet would be bloody freezing right now.


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Oct 2, 2011)

Beard said:


> Lucky you're not in canberra. Your feet would be bloody freezing right now.



Ahhh cos of the weather?? lol if that has double meaning i totes missed it hahaha


----------



## Beard (Oct 2, 2011)

Pineapplekitten said:


> Ahhh cos of the weather?? lol if that has double meaning i totes missed it hahaha



hahaha, na. Its just me with my typical rubbish post


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Oct 2, 2011)

lol stop confusing me then!!! haha jks


----------



## SJPCLO (Oct 2, 2011)

Where's all the single Sydney women ??????????????


----------



## abnrmal91 (Oct 2, 2011)

SJPCLO said:


> Where's all the single Sydney women ??????????????


 I second that lol.


----------



## Bluetonguesblack (Oct 2, 2011)

I dont want all the single women. I just want one !!


----------



## D3pro (Oct 2, 2011)

A one night stand thread would be way more intersting....


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Oct 2, 2011)

D3pro said:


> A one night stand thread would be way more intersting....



now that WOULD be interesting!!! who's gonna start that one off???? lols


----------



## craig.a.c (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm single


----------



## Bluetonguesblack (Oct 3, 2011)

Why not, even a one night stand would at least be fun, i think ???.LOL


----------



## angie90 (Apr 26, 2012)

Would like to update this thread with a Yes!

Myself and matt_to_the_k have been together for 7 months now. We started talking on here because we lived in the same suburb, I needed to borrow a heat globe one night and fell in love. 

We've been living together for about 6 months and now have a little family of 2 imbricata, 1 Stimson, 1 bobtail and 2 western beardies. Everyone asks me where I found this amazing guy and I tell them to start getting into reptiles 

Yay for APS!


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 26, 2012)

angie90 said:


> Would like to update this thread with a Yes!
> 
> Myself and matt_to_the_k have been together for 7 months now. We started talking on here because we lived in the same suburb, I needed to borrow a heat globe one night and fell in love.
> 
> ...


That is so lovely, congratulations to you both  I may not have found love on here, but I have found some fantastic friends  I guess when I was single there were not many single herper's where I lived  I did find that a lot of Men had an issue with me keeping snakes and basically said they would consider something more"serious" if I "lost/got rid of the snakes" pppffftttt needless to say I stayed single for quite a while lol AND thennnn surprise surprise my ex Husband did a complete turn around and offered to embrace my snakes if I would give him another shot(lot more to the story of course lol but the reptiles were an issue) I agree with you though YAY for APS


----------



## Red_LaCN (Apr 26, 2012)

Well done all! Im happy as i am,living the single life. No man here to complain if i am late from the shops,nor to complain if i spend too much. If i dont wish to cook,i can get take away and not feel guilty. If i dont wish to do the dishes i can leave them. While being in a relationship does have its advantages,its not for me at this time. Maybe in another 20-30yrs when im in a nursing home i will strike up a nice comfortable relationship with a man and we can do the bed hopping thing.


----------



## Matt-to-the-K (Apr 26, 2012)

angie90 said:


> Would like to update this thread with a Yes!
> 
> Myself and matt_to_the_k have been together for 7 months now. We started talking on here because we lived in the same suburb, I needed to borrow a heat globe one night and fell in love.
> 
> ...




This is all true! Love you Ang


----------



## Megzz (Apr 26, 2012)

Aww a story so close to home!! Congrats you guys thats beautiful


----------



## Ramsayi (Apr 26, 2012)

Haven't read the entire thread so not sure if it has been mentioned but back in 04 I think it was there was a couple of members of the site who ended up getting married and having a kid.


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 26, 2012)

I had to give up my APS love match, my wife didn't like it too much :lol:


----------



## Specks (Apr 26, 2012)

Congrats Angie and matt

Ive Left the gold coast
Girls towoomba and further west inbox

Ill have to empty my inbox as it will be full soon


----------



## ingie (Apr 26, 2012)

I met my best friend Shooshoo on here  I loves her


----------



## abnrmal91 (Apr 26, 2012)

Specks said:


> Congrats Angie and matt
> 
> Ive Left the gold coast
> Girls towoomba and further west inbox
> ...


Let us know how that works lol.


----------



## junglepython2 (Apr 26, 2012)

Da_Griz found his boyfriend through this site, not sure if they are still together or not though.


----------



## Defective (Apr 26, 2012)

still single and ready to mingle...see even got a jingle!


----------



## Specks (Apr 26, 2012)

abnrmal91 said:


> Let us know how that works lol.



oh its going great


----------



## reptalica (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm not single but there is no harm trying.


----------



## Heelssss (Apr 27, 2012)

Defective said:


> our anthem as single herpers
> 
> 
> _All the single herpers (All the single herpers)
> ...



Every time I hear that song I picture all the drags at mardi grae. Hehe


----------



## Magpie (May 8, 2012)

VenomOOse said:


> I had to give up my APS love match, my wife didn't like it too much :lol:



I still miss you.


----------



## Red-Ink (May 8, 2012)

Magpie said:


> I still miss you.



LOL :lol:


----------



## Ersatz (May 8, 2012)

1. Find a woman who loves your reptiles
2. Find a woman who is a great cook.
3. Find a woman who is great in the bedroom.
4. Never, ever let these 3 women meet.


----------

